# Swollen eye help



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

Our puppy came home with a swollen right eye. This was either from playing with other dogs or some sort of bee sting. It is above the eye, and the eye itself is not red or anything like that. Hard to tell from looking what is the cause, can't find a scratch mark even.

We tried placing something cold on it to help the swelling but Bryce wasn't having any of that. 

he does not seemed bothered, irritated or anything from it. Does not scratch it, or act any differently at all. 

is there something I should be doing to help with the swelling?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I would wait it out a bit and see if it goes down on it's own, especially since it doesn't seem to be bothering him.


----------



## Brittrkerr (Sep 9, 2012)

Our dog got a swollen eye and the vet suggested we give her benadryl and that seemed to work well.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you. we ended up emailing pictures of his eye to the vet and they did also suggest Benadryl. Amazing how technology actually helped this time around.

you can't really tell from the picture, but here is his swollen eye, the poor guy

thx


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Oh bless. Hope he's ok soon.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

It's that time of year for PIKE - as the field grass seeds mature and easily fall off the stem - I check his eyes for seeds - if any redness or swelling - it's a day of eye eash and watching - if not gone in a day - off to the vet we go - PIKE's whistle & eye wash always go to the field with us


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wash the eyes with Chamomile tea @ room temperature. Every time they run in tall grass. 
http://clarefraser.com/2006/08/04/chamomile-eye/


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

I would highly recommend *NOT* to use chamomile tea on dogs or human eyes!!!!

I would only clean either with warm water or milk, possibly with Euphrasia (Weleda product, you can also by Euphrasia drops. Holistic but effective and generally used by humans as well if you don't have bacterial infection and don't want to use medical stuff).

Known in human medicine for decades:* "No chamomile to the pupil"*!!

The fact is that it should be avoided that any particles of medicinal herbs (especially chamomile and the much smaller dust) enters the eye. 

_A very clear scientific statement_: chamomile (mainly used in the cheap tea) contains the sesquiterpene lactone Anthecotulid, which is a very potent allergen. This does not mean that EVERY human/animal develops this allergy, also there are now certain quality breeds of chamomile without Anthecotulid (yeah, exactly the expensive pharmacy drugs and not to find everywhere ).

It's better to use high quality fennel tea if you want to use tea.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Some examples for Euphrasia ( Eye bright )

http://usa.weleda.com/community/weleda-blog/01-12-2010/Product-Spotlight-Euphrasia-3x-Eyedrops.aspx

http://www.dorwest.com/Catalogue/Homoeopathic-Remedies/Euphrasia-15C---100-pillules

http://www.boironusa.com/products/single/euphrasia-officinalis.php


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you for all the suggestions. When we got home from work, we took a closer look and it was a thorn that was in the area that we did not notice previously. Once we removed the thorn (a very big struggle) the swelling went down and the eye is just about back to normal. 

Of course, this was after purchasing some benadryl on the way home, but glad we didn't need it.


----------

